# Track plans



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

Well, my new train room, in the attic above our garage is getting closer to reality. Electrical, insulation and drywall will be complete by weeks end. I've been playing with RAILMODELERPRO and have a few track plans saved. 

This layout will be strictly a post-war type layout with lots of operating accessories. Scenery, if any will be minimal. Keeping in mind that I would like to have a main line to run fast passenger trains and another to do switching moves on, have a look at the track plans attached and please offer any thoughts, pro or con. 

The layout will be accessible on all four sides. The second plan pictured is an extended version of Lionel's infamous folded over scheme, where the track at the upper portion of the sketch claims up and over the track below. The first and third sketches have no elevated track, but are level plans.

Some accessories that I must incorporate are a 313 bascule Bridge, 456 Coal Ramp, 397 Coal Loader, 464 Sawmill, Milk platform, Cattle Ramp, 362 Barrel loader, Icing Station, AF Oil Drum Loader, 264 Fork Lift, 342 Culvert Loader, 345 Culvert Unloader. If any more can fit, that would be a plus but not critical.


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

If your squares are 1 foot, then looks like roughly a 6 x 12 foot train table? I have a postwar layout using only Lionel tubular track and 022 switches. I think your layout #2 will be the most interesting for continuous running of trains. However, after having several iterations of my layout the past decade, I find the option of train reversing loops a must, which it looks like you have in layout #3. For me layout #1 would loose my interest pretty quickly. Just not enough happening with the trains running.

Also, you list a lot of accessories. Make sure you fit them on your track plan where you want them. Accessories take up more room than you think to operate properly and look good.

A few principles I have learned with a postwar layout running postwar trains. 1. Switches and curves don't mix. If possible have at least one straight section before a switch (more is better). Postwar cars are heavy and the wheels have a lot more friction/resistance to rolling than modern cars. Longer consists will tend to derail when backing into the curved part of a switch. This will be especially true if you are moving through a curved section before a switch. 2. Even cleaned and serviced switches might not easily snap the points into place. Again, when set to the curved section and backing into them, if the points are not all the way to the side in place, cars will derail. So, power all switches on a separate transformer. If you have a lot of switches (I think I have about 44), put LED bulbs in the controllers and the switches. This will give more voltage when operating the switch, forcing the points in place. 3. If you are using uncoupling sections, make sure they work well. The magnet/rails are almost bullet proof, but those original controllers with the two orange buttons are a recipe for failure. Most of mine work ok, but for others, I just wire in a good "door bell" type momentary switch to energize the magnet and provide power to the uncoupling rails for electrocouplers. 4. Put all the coal accessories in one area. Believe me, they all end up spilling the plastic coal everywhere, so best to contain it.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Kbeyer's practical track comments are far beyond my experience ...

Have you thought about using the perimeter of the attic? They would utilize the space where the peaked roof is low and offer much longer loops.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

IF that’s truly a 6’ table depth, depending on the height you set the layout at, you may be challenged to reach anything at the middle of your table.

IF it were me, and there was room available, I’d look at either a U shaped layout you could walk into OR widen it to 8’ and get some access in the middle of the layout.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

briangcc said:


> IF that’s truly a 6’ table depth, depending on the height you set the layout at, you may be challenged to reach anything at the middle of your table.
> 
> IF it were me, and there was room available, I’d look at either a U shaped layout you could walk into OR widen it to 8’ and get some access in the middle of the layout.



I was planning a 36" table height. I know it's lower than the 42" or higher that is more popular these days, but it makes viewing for kids easier and allows me to reach to the middle from both sides and far enough in from each end. 

I'm still not sure about the length at this point. All three designs have different lengths, 12', 14' and 16'. Of course the sixteen foot layout allows for more trains and accessories.....😃


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

An alternative idea. The space I have to work with is 18'-8" x 12'-4". I've used all O72 switch tracks for this plan. Curves are a mixture of O42, O54 and one O72. It looks like I can run a passenger train while performing switching duties. 

The white area is supposed to be open floor space. The platform will follow the track shape however.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Personal preference is the latest version. 

See it’s about 11’ wide. I’ll throw a curveball at ya....could put in a 3’ wide peninsula dead center. Would give you 4’ aisle either side. Could put in alot of your operating accessories and switching to boot. Small town perhaps, or passenger station...


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

Madman said:


> An alternative idea. The space I have to work with is 18'-8" x 12'-4". I've used all O72 switch tracks for this plan. Curves are a mixture of O42, O54 and one O72. It looks like I can run a passenger train while performing switching duties.
> 
> The white area is supposed to be open floor space. The platform will follow the track shape however.
> 
> View attachment 547378


That's an interesting one, and I think you'd have lots of variety with different routes running your trains. Two questions. Do you have enough room to put your accessories where you want them? Looks like you will have to put a few along the main line rather than in the siding, as I don't see a lot of room there for operating accessories. Second, have you used Lionel 072 switches before? (assuming that is what you are using) I had a pair of modern Lionel 072 switches, and I had trouble with postwar trains running on them. It was 20+ years ago, so I can't remember what the specific issue was, but I'd want to test several different types of engines/cars going through them on a layout before committing to them. They were expensive at the time, so I returned them.


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

briangcc said:


> Personal preference is the latest version.
> 
> See it’s about 11’ wide. I’ll throw a curveball at ya....could put in a 3’ wide peninsula dead center. Would give you 4’ aisle either side. Could put in alot of your operating accessories and switching to boot. Small town perhaps, or passenger station...


Yeah, good point about the peninsula. On the other hand too much space taken up by tables can end up feeling cramped. I ended up taking down a peninsula in my layout because there was just not much room to move around in. More open space just felt better/made me enjoy the layout more.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Madman said:


> An alternative idea. The space I have to work with is 18'-8" x 12'-4". ... The platform will follow the track shape however.


Now we're talking 

A couple of suggestions:

(1) Using 4x8 sheets "as-is" will greatly simplify table construction. In the first diagram, below, the light gray rectangles are 4'x8'. The dark gray rectangles are nominal 2"x4" studs (actual 1.5" by 3"). You can use them as an edge to gain an extra 1.5" of width for the 4'x8' sheets. (note: The track plan is just to illustrate the edge concept). On my layout, I used the studs as edges flush with the top of the plywood on both long sides of the 4x8 ply. I gained 3" of width (and I hand picked the studs at HD for aesthetics). If you think you may want to add the edges, let me know and I'll walk you through how I did it.

(2) With so much space, it's a shame that you only have one loop. I'd go for two. You have the room. In the second diagram, I have three loops running on 4'x'8' sheets using the extra 3 " from the additional edge (albeit, w/o any switching). In your space you'd still have plenty of room for yards and accessories with two actual loops.

Lastly, take your time to get it right. Once constructed, you'll have to live with it for some time. Keep plugging , _and chugging,_ away ...


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

briangcc said:


> Personal preference is the latest version.
> 
> See it’s about 11’ wide. I’ll throw a curveball at ya....could put in a 3’ wide peninsula dead center. Would give you 4’ aisle either side. Could put in alot of your operating accessories and switching to boot. Small town perhaps, or passenger station...


My thoughts were to have a large scale trolley layout around the perimeter of the room, but that's still in the thinking stage. So I came up with an around three sides "O" gauge layout as shown. Your idea of a peninsula is tempting. However, in that open space i can still build a large scale layout, albeit small.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

KBeyer said:


> That's an interesting one, and I think you'd have lots of variety with different routes running your trains. Two questions. * Do you have enough room to put your accessories where you want them?* *Looks like you will have to put a few along the main line* rather than in the siding, as I don't see a lot of room there for operating accessories. Second, have you used Lionel 072 switches before? (assuming that is what you are using) I had a pair of modern Lionel 072 switches, and I had trouble with postwar trains running on them. It was 20+ years ago, so I can't remember what the specific issue was, but I'd want to test several different types of engines/cars going through them on a layout before committing to them. They were expensive at the time, so I returned them.


I believe you are correct. It's difficult to precisely locate post-war accessories on a drawing. Even knowing their dimensions doesn't always translate correctly to the actual build. All of the O72 switches I have a re post-war.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The accessories take up space. Best use is both sides of the operating track. So, one side is say for a milk stand , opposite for say barrel loader. Its not easy craming them on a layout. Trust me on that. Things like the hourse or cattle pen are best on sidings that you can keep lined up. I think half the fun of these in the 50s were atually getting them to work! You will need to lay it out in real life to see if you have the room.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh, the oil drum loader and saw mill are killer accessories.


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

Before I built my layout in 2004/05 I bought RR Track software (RR-Track home) and spent months playing with track plans. One of the nice features of the software is it included a library of all postwar accessories (among libraries of lots of other stuff). The accessories are all the correct scale dimensions so you can easily play around with where they might fit best. I think my current layout is version number 52 or something. Honestly, half the fun of building the layout was the months of designing it with the software. Well worth the money, and it was not very expensive as I recall. Looks like current price with postwar accessory library is $89.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

KBeyer said:


> Before I built my layout in 2004/05 I bought RR Track software (RR-Track home) and spent months playing with track plans. One of the nice features of the software is it included a library of all postwar accessories (among libraries of lots of other stuff). The accessories are all the correct scale dimensions so you can easily play around with where they might fit best. I think my current layout is version number 52 or something. Honestly, half the fun of building the layout was the months of designing it with the software. Well worth the money, and it was not very expensive as I recall. Looks like current price with postwar accessory library is $89.



I checked it out and while the site claims it will operate on a MAC, it appears a bit too complicated for this user to do. Thanks for the info, however.


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

Madman said:


> I checked it out and while the site claims it will operate on a MAC, it appears a bit too complicated for this user to do. Thanks for the info, however.


No problem. I'm a Mac user too. I use Windows virtualization software to run Windows programs on my Mac. I've used Parallels, VMWare, and Virtual Box. Virtual Box (Oracle VM VirtualBox) is a free open source virtualization app for Macs, but you still have to have a Windows install disk or image to install Windows. Might be worth the effort. As I said, it was a lot of fun to play with various track plans.


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

Madman said:


> All of the O72 switches I have a re post-war.


By the way, 072 switches were not made in the postwar era, so hopefully you have the prewar number 711 072 switches. By all accounts they work very well, far better than the modern ones Lionel put out.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

Another go at a track plan. I incorporated a peninsula, as has been suggested to do by some of you. Since I like building catenary systems, the outer track can have one. I'm still trying to keep the table width at three feet, with the exception of the two 180 degree curves at the bottom of the picture. So the framing for the layout will follow the shape of the track plan. The space occupied by the layout is 224" x 148"


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess my major issue with the plan is the small curves will significantly limit what you can run. I think I'd have thought about a way to have at least one loop with O72 curves.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I guess my major issue with the plan is the small curves will significantly limit what you can run. I think I'd have thought about a way to have at least one loop with O72 curves.


The small diameter curves won't bother me. My layout will be strictly post-war type Lionel trains. The outer loop's smallest radius uses O42 curved track.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

It still looks close together. Your sidings only look lime there good for parking trains, and nothing else. If your good with that. All good , if not you may need some extra room in between them. Accesories take up real estate. Some of those tighter turns will limit some things. When i did have my layout , i wished i added the 072 curves. The train master , aba stuff wouldn't run well on those curves, especially when they turn back in on themselves. Will it run, probably , but it will slow considerably in the turns. Lay it out on the floor first to see what you need, want. Then mark out spots with painters tape for the accessories. Then build and tweak it. I dont mean to dissuade you, but i dont want you to build something you will be unhappy with.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

sjm9911 said:


> It still looks close together. Your sidings only look lime there good for parking trains, and nothing else. If your good with that. All good , if not you may need some extra room in between them. Accesories take up real estate. Some of those tighter turns will limit some things. When i did have my layout , i wished i added the 072 curves. The train master , aba stuff wouldn't run well on those curves, especially when they turn back in on themselves. Will it run, probably , but it will slow considerably in the turns. Lay it out on the floor first to see what you need, want. Then mark out spots with painters tape for the accessories. Then build and tweak it. I dont mean to dissuade you, but i dont want you to build something you will be unhappy with.



Yes, the sidings in the center peninsula are deliberately close. I will park fully made up trains there. Accessories will be along the inner main line and the sidings along it. Thanks for your input. I do appreciate thoughts about the plan.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just for comparison, a few pictures of my old layout, i did jam in lots of accessories. You can get an idea of the space needed for some things.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

sjm9911 said:


> Just for comparison, a few pictures of my old layout, i did jam in lots of accessories. You can get an idea of the space needed for some things.
> View attachment 547486
> View attachment 547487
> View attachment 547488
> View attachment 547489


Thanks for sharing. It is amazing how much stuff can be stuffed into a small space. The last "O" gauge Lionel layout I had was in the late '80s. It was about 5' x 10'. Here's a couple photos.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Dam, thats packing it in allright. I concede. Nice work on the block walls. The pre war coal loader is fun also. I have a lot more stuff i bought but never added also. And i think i may break out the old boxes of stuff. Lol. Is all your stuff the same, or did you have to reaquire it?


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

sjm9911 said:


> Dam, thats packing it in allright. I concede. Nice work on the block walls. The pre war coal loader is fun also. I have a lot more stuff i bought but never added also. And i think i may break out the old boxes of stuff. Lol. Is all your stuff the same, or did you have to reaquire it?


Unfortunately, or fortunately, depending on how you look at it, I sold almost all the trains and accessories I had in the very early '90s, to support my new found interest in large scale trains. But fear not, over the last few years I have required everything I had plus some things I never owned. 

I'm really looking forward to being able to play with my trains all year long. My fingers don't get along with the cold temps as much as they used to.


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I guess my major issue with the plan is the small curves will significantly limit what you can run. I think I'd have thought about a way to have at least one loop with O72 curves.


But if he is only running postwar Lionel trains, this is not an issue as all of them will negotiate 031 curves.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Some will better then others, the trainmaster and the aba s will go around but you need to watch clearances , especially when having a lot of stuff on the board. I remember removing scenery and trees when running them the first time. Only the train kinda did it for me. Also, they will slow down a ton on the curve. So it really depends on what you have, and what you may get.


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

Postwar engines with the greatest overhang on 031 curves are the Trainmaster and the 773 scale hudson, and yes you want run your long engines and cars (such as the 6418 girder car, 6518 transformer car, and aluminum passenger cars) around the track before putting any buildings, scenery, or accessories in. The F3 does not over hang that much on 031. They will also negotiate 027. 

Yes, engines will slow down some on 031 curves, but not a "ton" as you say. If your postwar engines are slowing down that much on curves, then they need maintenance. Tighter curves are the price one must pay to get more track in. That's always been the case.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Linger the train, bigger the cars the more drag in the curves. As i said depends what you run. Its not a maintenance issue.


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

sjm9911 said:


> Linger the train, bigger the cars the more drag in the curves. As i said depends what you run. Its not a maintenance issue.


You must not run postwar Lionel engines, then.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I will also add, i ran my stuff fast......


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

All i mostly have is postqar and prewar. They slowed on the 42s i had.


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

"Slowed" yes, slow a "ton" as you stated, no. Not my experience with 80+ postwar engines and 400+ postwar cars on a layout with 031 curves.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

You must not have the big stuff. Or run them with a bunch of cars. The aba with the aluminum trains slow a ton for me. I guess it also depends on what a ton means to you. For me its a notaciable slow down that i didnt control. The smaller stuff didnt slow, lots of post war stuff was made for the smaller radius track. 80 + postwar engines is a lot. You may have more then me!


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

I've got the 773, 9 Trainmasters, 8 F3 AA or ABA sets, etc. Yes, I think your definition of slowing down is different from mine. By your definition all engines slow down a "ton" on 031 curves except for command control Odyssey equipped engines.

I have found that keeping the car wheel axles oiled, engine axles and gears oiled/greased, and motors well maintained makes a very big difference. Bigger than one would think. Another issue is regular power and ground feeds to the track. There are just so many variables. The drive wheels on the postwar Trainmaster trucks are not any farther apart than those on other engines to cause excessive friction on a curve. Actually, with the two motors/drive trucks as far apart as they are, they are able smooth out any low spots on curves (such as switches) better than smaller engines. Sometimes I put two Traimasters at the head of a 10+ car train. That is a smooth operating train, and three are even better!

Regardless, if you want to run an "authentic" postwar Lionel layout, you are going to use 031 track. Postwar trains operate the way they do on postwar track. It's just part of the whole package, and about having fun!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

As long as we have fun , lol. I still think the bigger stuff slows down even if our definitions are diffrent. They slow. All good. Most of my stuff was rebuilt so there maintained, not so much the last few years. But I'll stand by that there still good to go. Only other consideration is if the magnitraction is sticking or not. So that can be a maintance issue. Its not the low spots, as much as the friction from riding the rails. So , if going slower( i dont I'm a toy layout guy, and when the teack was up it was for the kid) its better. More speed , more slowdown, something has to hit to keep it on the track. Just how it is.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

KBeyer said:


> ...
> 
> I have found that keeping the car wheel axles oiled, engine axles and gears oiled/greased, and motors well maintained makes a very big difference. Bigger than one would think. Another issue is regular power and ground feeds to the track. ...


You speak "The Truth .. The Whole Truth ... and Nothing But the Truth."

In the (shameless promotion) of my video below, the Prewar Lionel engine and cars were restored from the ground up. Wheels and axles refinished bright and shiny like new and oiled. The Loco motor was fully refurbished and oiled.

The track is O-27 with some Lionel 27" radius curves on the far, inner loop and Marx 34" radius on the outer loops - An inch or 2 larger than O-31 . Switches are 27" radius. I used a wire brush on all the track pins prior to laying the used track - bright and shiny. And only one transformer connection.

While the 4-Wheel cars are short, the wheels sets are not articulated as with 8 wheel cars. And they are heavy compared to longer postwar plastic. That may contribute to the constant speed - momentum - as I do not detect any slowing on the 27" curves. After all the careful prep, this is the first run "out-of-the-gate". I was quite pleased and surprised. Trains are running at ~30 second mark.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I like the train, i think i said that before. Should have done the bennie thing though, lol. Yes the shorter wheel base cruises through the curves. I had a picture years ago of the diffrent sizes on the cars and engiens, i cant find it. And most of my stuff is still boxed up. I may break it out for the holidays, and maybe rebuild the layout. Who knows.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

I believe I have settled on a plan. This one allows me to walk on both sides of each peninsula. There will be about a foot and a half along the outer edges of the left and right peninsulas. The two inner isles are about 30" wide, give or take. The blue track is for passenger trains. The darker blue/green track will be freight operations. The light blue rectangle is a river that will have a 313 bascule bridge and a Lionel remake of the Marx bascule bridge. I've yet to indicate where operating accessories will go.


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

Madman said:


> I believe I have settled on a plan. This one allows me to walk on both sides of each peninsula. There will be about a foot and a half along the outer edges of the left and right peninsulas. The two inner isles are about 30" wide, give or take. The blue track is for passenger trains. The darker blue/green track will be freight operations. The light blue rectangle is a river that will have a 313 bascule bridge and a Lionel remake of the Marx bascule bridge. I've yet to indicate where operating accessories will go.
> 
> View attachment 547990


You won't have room for very many accessories. You don't have much space between tracks.

For me, 18 inches around the outsides would not be enough. Where are the outlines of the tables you plan to make? Are you planning for the tracks to be right to the edge of the train table? Also not something I would do.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

KBeyer said:


> You won't have room for very many accessories. You don't have much space between tracks.
> 
> For me, 18 inches around the outsides would not be enough. Where are the outlines of the tables you plan to make? Are you planning for the tracks to be right to the edge of the train table? Also not something I would do.



I beg to differ. There is plenty of space along the straight portions of the freight line for accessories. If I have to move the track slightly, from what the plan shows, I will do that in order to fit a particular operating accessory. In the left peninsula, I plan to have a 456 coal ramp at the end of the siding along with a 397 coal loader feeding hoppers on what looks like a passing siding. Along the same two sections of track I will fit things like the 362 barrel loader, maybe the conveyer log loader, ice house, and others. 

The right hand peninsula should be able to accept things like the culvert loader / unloader pair, maybe a gantry crane, sawmill, milk platform and others. 

In the center peninsula, I will have a 350 transfer table, water tower, diesel fueling station, etc.

Other accessories like the intermodal crane might fit in the right hand peninsula. What is tougher to find a home for are the 97 coal elevator and the 164 log loader. They may simply have to be displayed on a shelf or not at all. 

Using Railmodeler-Pro I couldn't figure out how to draw the table outline, but no, the track will not be to the edges of the table. 

Also, I can still fit quite nicely into an 18" isle.....LOL


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

To me, there's a lot of wasted space with the side corridors. Since the outside loop is simple and for passenger trains, I would think the need to get behind them would be minimal.


----------



## Big Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

One thing that I am seeing with some of these track plans is that there is no room for accessories. They are loading up the space with track without realizing how much of a footprint many accessories actually need to fit. So yes, you have a lot of track, but, at the expense of having a reason for having the track there.
One thing that is nice about the RR-Track program is that there is a library of many of the accessories and they can be placed on the plan to show what does and doesn't fit.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What happened here? Do the trains jump the gaps.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> What happened here? Do the trains jump the gaps.
> 
> View attachment 548010


Ha, Ha. Computers are not one of my strong points. Those gaps and misaligned track sections can be dealt with when I start laying track. Tubular track is very forgiving. One thing you didn't notice was the O42 radius switch track just to the right of the 30 degree crossing. Since Railmodeler-Pro has no symbol for K-Line's O42 switch, I simply superimposed a section of O42 radius curved track on a section of regular O gauge straight.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

Big Jim said:


> One thing that I am seeing with some of these track plans is that there is no room for accessories. They are loading up the space with track without realizing how much of a footprint many accessories actually need to fit. So yes, you have a lot of track, but, at the expense of having a reason for having the track there.
> One thing that is nice about the RR-Track program is that there is a library of many of the accessories and they can be placed on the plan to show what does and doesn't fit.



Again, I believe there's room between the tracks to allow most Lionel operating accessories fit. If some minor adjustments are called for when assembling the track, that can be done at that time. 

A couple of instances to note; 

On the left hand peninsula the siding that ends at the bottom of the picture will be for a 456 Coal Ramp. The passing siding to the right is about 7 1/2" away, which will allow a 397 Coal Loader to be installed. Further up that siding things like the Icing Station, Barrel Loader, Conveyer Log Loader would fit nicely, although not all at the same time. 

The center peninsula is for storage. But the 350 Transfer Table, Water Tower, Diesel Fueling Station, Switch Tower, etc, would fit. 

Basically most post-war accessories would fit into this plan. What might not fit are some of the modern toys like the MTH Gas Station, Car Wash, Warehouse, Lionel's Hobby Shop and others which I don't plan to own. To me these are passive operating accessories, which means they have nothing to do with the trains other than fill space on a layout and draw attention to themselves. And that's fine if that's your thing. But for me, the reason to have a post-war layout is that the trains are pro-active with the sidelines.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

He knows its going to be tight, hes a madman! If you go back to his old childhood Layout pictures its jammed packed. So i think hes wanting to recreate that. Me thinks he knows more then hes letting on


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

The earlier layout I had was from the '80s. And yes, it was jammed packed. But it did perform well. Now that I am in my seventies, I want to create the layout I never really had as a kid in the fifties. Oh, my brother and I did have a layout, but we could only afford to populate it with Plasticville to augment the trains.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Funny, I was looking at pictures of tracks online for ideas and my old layout came up leading me back here. What a rabbit hole. Lol.


----------

